# my vivariums and frogs that I had.



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi I'm Jong seong park living in Seoul South Korea. 
Im 24year old, who's crazy about dart frogs and vivariums.
I uploaded few pics twice. But I just wanna say hello to everyone again 

In my country it's illegal to import animals that are posinous which includes dartfrog too.
Because of that , it's just so hard to get dartfrogs. But I somehow got 2pair of frogs last year, and succed in bleeding. But I had a problem with culturing fruitflies, and consequently
they all died of hunger. I tried evey thing I could. But it was just helpless. We do have shops that treats reptiles but since they do not sells dart frogs, they don't sell fruitflies too.
I started with 15 wingless fruitflies lastyear. my friend went to Japan once, and got me those. anyway once I lost all flies of mold, I couldn't feed my frogs and there was no place to get wingless fruitflies in Korea. It's just such a bad condition to have a dart frog as a pet.
But I'm hoping to get one someday somehow. 

Anyway this site is so great. It includes everything!! I just love it!
those pictures are my vivariums and frogs that are used to be healthy and alive..T.T


































































































































































































































































































I made this cage for my mangrove monitor. 














he's the guy  his about 33inchs long, and all tamed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

Those look great!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

Awesome viv's and pics! Thanks for posting and if no one already said it *WELCOME TO DENDROBOARD*! Too bad to hear about your frogs. Getting the hang of culturing flies can be tricky. Once you get it and have enough stock to counteract any losses to mold it's pretty easy! I like the mangrove! Very Nice!

What are you doing to create your rock wall backgrounds?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

What morph of pumilio did you have?


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*



melas said:


> Awesome viv's and pics! Thanks for posting and if no one already said it *WELCOME TO DENDROBOARD*! Too bad to hear about your frogs. Getting the hang of culturing flies can be tricky. Once you get it and have enough stock to counteract any losses to mold it's pretty easy! I like the mangrove! Very Nice!
> 
> What are you doing to create your rock wall backgrounds?


Thank you Matt  I used ciment on constructing background for mangrove cage.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

moothefrog said:


> What morph of pumilio did you have?


I believe it was 'bluejeans'


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*



Jason said:


> Those look great!


thanks Jason !!


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Very Beautiful Tanks 
What is the red bromeliad looking plant
you have in the first few pictures ?

Justin


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

inspiring environments!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*



desaza said:


> Thank you Matt  I used ciment on constructing background for mangrove cage.


Did you use something under the cement to give you a framework or is this 100% cement? Did you paint it or use any pigments?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

nice tanks, sorry you lost yoru frogs, are those blue jeans??


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Your vivariums are phenomenal! Hope to see you around the board .


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks faceless  well the plant is just top part of bromella, I happened to have that, but of course, it eveuntually got withered.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thakyou mellowvision  !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

oh, no inside of fakerocks, I used sponge to make a rock shape and covered with cement


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Those are some amazing vivs! Love the vertical one with the vines hanging down. Great job hope you get some more frogs some day.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That monitor looks awesome-and the tank.

John


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

Absolutely stunning tanks, that could seriously be a profession for you.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Very impressive. None of my tanks are anywhere near as awesome. Mine are quite simple, but I like it.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

Incredible Jong seong ! Nice to meet you .


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

anyong haseyo! where were you when i was in Korea 05-08! 
i looked everywhere for poison dart frogs, but didn't find any. i think maybe i should have looked in Seoul, you guys have everything up there. its great to hear that there are froggers in korea to. if you have any questions about fruit fly culturing on anything else you can send me a PM.
oh yeah, happy independence movment day! kkk ^_^


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

That rock work looks amazing!! Great work


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

thank you julio , and yes those two red flogs are bluejeans.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks mairna  nice meeting you !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks geckoguy  !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thankyou jhon


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

thank you bobberly1 Im so glad that you enjoyed.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thank you atlfrog  I really want to see yours too, I will have to search for it !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: my vivariums and frogs that I have.*

thank you jpg  nice meeting you too!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Dylan  oh man! It could have been so great, if we met and you taught me some skills about dartfrogs!! T.T I'll definitely ask you, if there are questions. Thanks for letting me do that, hope to see you more around in board kkk


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thankyou brog32 ^^ I really like the pic that you have. Is it your dog?? She (or he) seems like it could go for a bikelide. haha


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

You have mad skills nice work.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Really frustrating to watch your frogs starve and not be able to get them food, too bad you did not know of this site and could ask for help sooner. You could have gone to some woods and collected leaf litter, in a lot of the breaking down matter there is much microfauna. Many insects too small to see, yet your frogs could pick at it all day long. Simply put a pile of leaf litter from an area you know is not sprayed with chemicals on a small plate or plastic lid (helps you clean up after) and after a few days replace with a new batch. Introducing some microscopic insect life to your tanks could offer a back up for crashing fruit fly's. Also if crickets are bred for reptiles in your country you can use freshly hatched pinheads, they are so small they will easily feed dart frogs. Good luck, very nice tanks, hopefully you can get back into darts.
Mark


----------

